# My new baby boy! Pitbull 45acp.



## Trex18 (Oct 4, 2017)

Was thinking of Rosewood Grips but not sure!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Trex18 said:


> Was thinking of Rosewood Grips but not sure!


Rosewood grips would be an excellent touch...... I say go for it...........


----------

